# Any help appreciated! Kubota B6100



## gregory1mc (Feb 25, 2009)

I have an old Kubota B6100. The problem is that it starts and runs fine, but after about 10 minutes of running it has no power.
I thought perhaps it was overheating, but water pump work OK and pulley belt is tight.
Any help appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## al b (Feb 6, 2009)

Check and see if you are getting plenty fuel to the pump. Could be the fuel filter or the tank is clogging. One time it was happening to me. After replacing the filter it turned out to be the tank had to clean the junk in it, it would trickle to the filter. After a Little while it start loosing power. This winter it was the filter. Put a new one on, no more problem.


----------



## gregory1mc (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give it a try and let you know if it works.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Check for water in the fuel also.


----------



## gregory1mc (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. It was water in the fuel tank and a little algea, tractor running great now!


----------

